

The failures of Debian (and its derivatives) - pjmlp
http://bentobako.org/david/blog/index.php?post/2013/01/28/The-failures-of-Debian-%28and-its-derivatives%29

======
marcosploither
DEBIAN IS PERFECTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

